# Tacks on the Gran Fondo NY course???



## daddyjakes (Aug 13, 2011)

Anyone hear about this or see it? My buddies said it was around Stony Point and it didn't seem random. I saw some pics online and it appears to be true.


----------



## cnardone (Jun 28, 2014)

I live in Stony Point. I rode up Willowgrove at just before 10 AM. I came back down Around 11:00.

On my way back down I saw 3 riders maybe 4 on the side of the rode just before / at the right hand turn onto call hollow road (Marker 100KM / 62 M was on Call Hollow). I definitely thought that was odd as I've ridden that road a lot of times the last 2 years and I have never flatted there. 

Around 1:30 I had to go up Call Hollow and I saw another couple of riders on the side fixing flats. Actually there were quite a few on the side of the road, I could not look too closely, but I thought most of those riders were just resting by that time.

Slightly off topic, it was 9:50 when I passed the officer at the corner of Willowgrove & Call Hollow. He told me about 20 riders went through already and I passed another 10-15 on my way up (they were going down). That is just over the 60 mile mark and over 5K feet of climbing in less than 3 hours. Better than 23 MPH at 85-90ft per mile. Holy Cow!!!!!!


----------



## MaxKatt (May 30, 2015)

I rode it and didn't hear anything about tacks. There were a lot of flats though. I counted 5 within a couple of miles of the start. Saw many, many more along the way.

Did hear about an alleged face plant into a boulder at the start on a decent in Alpine. Unconfirmed.

Since you're Stony Point... I did personally come upon a crash on Mott Farm road immediately after it happened. Guy was all alone tangled up in his bike and not moving, but was lucky enough a motor scooter was pulling right up on him. I didn't stop. Another rider up ahead was riding, but checking his back wheel, so I suspect they may have made some kind of contact. Odd because it wasn't a particularly steep drop, nor was there much of a bend.


----------



## daddyjakes (Aug 13, 2011)

This was the photo I saw online. A few different people mentioned it on social media.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Same crap year in year out. Last year tacks were tossed around the same vicinity of Rockland. I bet it's the same recluse freak waking up at 5AM to go set the trap.


----------



## MaxKatt (May 30, 2015)

9W9W said:


> Same crap year in year out. Last year tacks were tossed around the same vicinity of Rockland. I bet it's the same recluse freak waking up at 5AM to go set the trap.


This was disturbing enough for me that I immediately called Town of Haverstraw Police who cover that side of the road and the trailer park. Wanted to ask them to knock on some doors and at least explore, and perhaps spook a rat, if not solve. 

Woman that answered the phone said the were aware of this incident here, as well as a couple other locations where tacks were apparently thrown, and were already investigating it. She also said she worked the race last year, and there were no similar reports.


----------

